# iphone app to wake and put mac to sleep?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

is there such an app?


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

vnc lite?


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

will that allow me to wake and put the computer to sleep outside the local network?


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

SleepOver

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=286546049&mt=8

Read all of the documentation and make sure your router supports it by testing it using one of the online services, first.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

SleepOver

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=286546049&mt=8

Read all of the documentation and make sure your router supports it by testing it using one of the online services, first.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

only if there was something to screen share so you can use apps 

Edit: Nevermind there is....Jaadu


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

VNC apps (Jaadu and Mocha) will allow you to put the computer to sleep, but not to wake it back up.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Ah too bad the iPhone does not work with BluePhoneElite. I love how the Bluetooth proximity sensor will wake the computer when your phone is in range and put it to sleep when you walk out.


----------



## jhenklesmith (Oct 26, 2008)

I've tried all of the wol apps, even the pay ones, and nothing will wake up my computer through a firewall with UDP port forwarding. If i use many of the web applications out there the wake up will work correctly.

if I had this my life would be complete. i started using Red Rocket app for TTC stop schedules yesterday, so it's nice to know if i'll have time to ssh into my computer while standing at the subway platform or if i should wait to get a seat


----------



## rafayj (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeayie , I Am Even Looking For A Similar Application .. Please LET mE Know if You Find Any  Thanks :lmao:


----------

